# Renew Takemefishin's Fishing Reports For 2009



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello Fellow Forum Members 

Another Takemefishin Fishing Report Season has Come And Gone

I Hope My Reports have been Beneficial.
next year i promise a photo in all my reports fish or no fish, fishing pole setup photos. equipment photos. and any other misc photos.


I'm takemefishin and i approve this message


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Times I read Take me fishings reports. 23

Times asked myself WTF, when I was done reading them. 23

Times I asked myself if Takemefisin was an android. 23.

Total fish caught because of his reports. 0


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got nothing against your reports, just try typing them in a different format in the future. It's not as interesting reading a report that is a long list with a bunch of random X's. Even just a quick paragraph would be better saying where you went, what you used, how many fish you caught, what kind of fish, and how big. Pictures are always really nice as well, if you have a camera. But don't worry about photos of your equipment and rod, we want to see fish, and maybe some cool scenery or wildlife or anything else that might look interesting to attach to a report. A bunch of photos of your equipment and rod setups aren't going to catch anybody's attention. 

I agree with fixed blade, we could do without all the "android" stuff. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Does he ever say where he goes, and what he uses?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Does he ever say where he goes, and what he uses?


Of course he does.....X marks the spot. One X is one pole. Two XX is the second pole...

It's written in a _'code'.... _ :wink:

Here is an example....viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10371&p=118321#p118321

What's wrong with that report ? :?


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

huh?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Sometimes it is nice to have a short, concise, to the point report. 8)


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

wow i'm in :shock: didnt see this coming at all.

Guess this is goodbye. :?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> wow i'm in :shock: didnt see this coming at all.
> 
> Guess this is goodbye. :?


What are ya talk'in about brother... :?

Just go fishing and continue to report....we need yours and more reports on this forum !! :evil:

I'm just glad you're sharing....


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep them coming!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sorry jahan, the voters have spoken.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> wow i'm in :shock: didnt see this coming at all.
> 
> Guess this is goodbye. :?


Goodbye? No way.

They're your reports, and you should write them how you see fit. None of us would have known about Lake X without your reports.  Seriously, I say keep them coming.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade, you are such a big meanie. Did you used to beat up on kids half your size in elementary school? :lol: 

Takemefishin, you shouldn't have to ask if we want you to continue posting reports. If you enjoy posting them, by all means keep them coming! .45 is right, this forum needs as many reports as people are willing to post. We don't discriminate here. Keep them coming dude, and don't doubt yourself!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> fixed blade, you are such a big meanie.* Did you used to beat up on kids half your size in elementary school?* :lol:


He still hangs around elementary schools and does that... _O\


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm beating the hell out of a 3rd grader right now!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I think he sits in a van loaded with candy, sipping black velvet. 

:wink: 

tmf-

Some will laugh, some will give you a pat on the back, and others won't care one way or another. It doesn't really matter, since they choose whether or not to read them and respond. If you want to post, post.

Asking us if you should is fishing, in and of itself.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> I think he sits in a van loaded with candy, sipping black velvet.


 Thats funny stuff right there. I don't know what it is about back velvet - the BV itself or the people who choose to drink it? I can't say I havent purchased it once or twice for cheap, but..... yea...... creepy picture


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

You should have run on the liberal ticket for better voting results? :shock:

A fishing report is good, keep posting them.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade's van:










-_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

#30. #31. and... #12 8) 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> #30. #31. and... #12 8)
> 
> :wink: :wink:


Sorry, I'm slow. What do those numbers mean?


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > #30. #31. and... #12 8)
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=30&t=11341#p130274


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I was too late to vote, so I'll just have to state for the record that your reports are a total waste of time, both for the reader and the poster. Just sayin.....


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> I was too late to vote, so I'll just have to state for the record that your reports are a total waste of time, both for the reader and the poster. Just sayin.....


 :roll: 
Hmmm...since I don't recall ever reading a fishing report from you, I'd say takemefishin has contributed much more to the reports section than you have. Something > Nothing...enough said.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No mischief. Scotty's right.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> No mischief. Scotty's right.


No fixed....Scotty's wrong !!


----------



## Fixed Blade 1.2 (Nov 9, 2008)

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":1zp2ykcd]No mischief. Scotty's right.


No fixed....Scotty's wrong !![/quote:1zp2ykcd]
no .45 fixed is right


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry I still cant get over the lightning thing. I guess you could say I hold a grudge.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fixed Blade 1.2 said:


> [quote=".45":ghxvz1h9][quote="fixed blade":ghxvz1h9]No mischief. Scotty's right.


No fixed....Scotty's wrong !![/quote:ghxvz1h9]
no .45 fixed is right[/quote:ghxvz1h9]

I've never known the _original fixed blade _to be right.... :?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Sorry I still cant get over the lightning thing. I guess you could say I hold a grudge.


Nailed it. And we are not the only two.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Hmmm...since I don't recall ever reading a fishing report from you, I'd say takemefishin has contributed much more to the reports section than you have. Something > Nothing...enough said.


I can pretty much condense my last 6 months of fishing trips into the following report:

I fished a local stream/ lake today due to gas being 4$ a gallon. I caught a few browns/ rainbows/ cutts/ brookies on nymphs/ dry flies/ wet flies/ streamers depending on conditions. Some were small, some were average, none warranted bragging but I enjoyed myself each and every time out, rain or shine. My favorite day was on a local mountain stream in June when the cicaidas were buzzing and salmon flies, stones, and caddis were crawling all over me. I caught a bunch of non-impressive (sized) bonnie cutts that were heartbreakingly beautiful and I had the added bonus of knowing that I helped the DWR put them there a few years ago and now I was enjoying the fruits of our labor. Not much of a report, but probably more readable than a bunch of X's and gibberish.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I still cant get over the lightning thing. I guess you could say I hold a grudge.
> ...


WOW !! :shock:

You two are just a couple of big mean buggers !!.. :mrgreen:


----------

